# Any SF Bay area car audio competitions?



## Thumperx (Nov 20, 2007)

I would like to know if anyone knows of Car Audio competitions that takes place in the Bay Area or in California. If so, when and where?

Thanks for any info.


----------



## Thumperx (Nov 20, 2007)

I guess by the non answers, we on the west coast are a dull bunch compared to the south east car audio representation.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Might want to check the various competition sites [ Meca ,Nopi , Iasca , etc.., ]
please contact Moe Sabourin at IASCA Worldwide Inc. ([email protected] or call 386-322-1551) or Glenn Woods at NOPI ([email protected] or call 404-366-4700, ext. 241) or visit www.nopi.com or www.iasca.com. 


generally they will have all competitons listed


----------



## ldivinag (Feb 16, 2008)

one of the reasons i got out of the competition thing in the late 90s...

one was the IASCA event in sacramento sometime around february. since long gone...


----------

